# Four-hole steam wand - persevere or change?



## Smudger (Mar 10, 2012)

I have recently bought a Bezzera BZ02 with a four-hole steam wand. After quite a bit of practice I can now make a reasonable job of steaming the milk with this but can't get the really fine microfoam I'm after.

Is it worth persevering with this steam wand or should I change it to another? If I need to change it could I convert this one to a two-hole wand? I've heard that some people push cocktail sticks into two of the holes - not a great solution but is there a better, more hygienic way to do this?


----------

